# Wrist Band heart rate monitor



## Salil (Dec 3, 2007)

hello friends,
   What would be a good buy for a wrist band heart rate monitor? I want that it  should record my highest heart rate and be accurate.


----------



## Salil (Jan 5, 2008)

Are there any heart rate monitors that don't need a transmitter strapped to my chest? My ideal heart rate monitor would be one that works simply when i strap it to my wrist.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know of any heart rate monitors that don't come with a chest strap.  Check Polar's website as they are pretty much the cream of the crop when it comes to making heart rate monitors.


----------



## Salil (Jan 5, 2008)

i could find two till now. one is the mark of fitness mf-180 HRM and the other is Sports impact power glove.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2008)

why not get one of those then?


----------



## Salil (Jan 5, 2008)

was just wondering if they are accurate and if someone else knew of some other brands from polar. u see both these companies are not very well know. wonder why there are not more of strapless HRMs.


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 6, 2008)

It???s very difficult to buy inaccurate heart rate monitors nowadays. Even the cheapest ones are good in terms of accuracy. As the price increases, so do the number of functions. The very cheap ones give you an updated heart rate every minute. For a couple of bucks more you can get your current heart rate continuously. Personally, I???d buy one that vibrates when you???re outside your target heart rate. The ones that alert you visually are useful only if you constantly look and pay attention. The ones that play sounds to alert you are useful only if it???s not too noisy. Also, it should record the number of calories burned during an exercise. Monitors without a chest strap can be very inaccurate. The best brands out there are Polar and Omega.


----------



## namratasnv (Sep 18, 2010)

If you search a little then you will get many heart rate monitor wrist bands that are accurate. There are many good online companies from where you can buy wrist bands.

Many doctors prefer to use this and do recommend this to many people.

Thanks

unitix.com.au/wristbands


----------



## LAM (Sep 18, 2010)

you need to know your heart rate why?  maintaining a certain heart rate during exercise is 1970's science.  those that are heart healthy need to exercise periodically at maximum heart rates for optimum health and fitness.


----------



## namratasnv (Mar 18, 2011)

I would like to know the basic importance of wearing wristband heart rate monitor and how it is beneficial. I mean, is this wristband beneficial for both having heart problem and with healthy heart. And is it advisable by the doctor or can be wearable.


----------

